# Installed Tick clutch master. Clutch pedal feels different.



## SplitFire (Aug 1, 2007)

I just drove my car after installing the Tick Performance master clutch cylinder and it feels like I'm driving a completely different car. Where the clutch used to engage about halfway through the amount of clutch pedal travel, it now engages after about one inch. Is that just a difference I will have to get used to with this master or does the clutch pedal need adjusted? Thanks.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

SplitFire said:


> I just drove my car after installing the Tick Performance master clutch cylinder and it feels like I'm driving a completely different car. Where the clutch used to engage about halfway through the amount of clutch pedal travel, it now engages after about one inch. Is that just a difference I will have to get used to with this master or does the clutch pedal need adjusted? Thanks.


How hard was the install?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where did you order it from? I amtrying buy one also.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

SplitFire said:


> I just drove my car after installing the Tick Performance master clutch cylinder and it feels like I'm driving a completely different car. Where the clutch used to engage about halfway through the amount of clutch pedal travel, it now engages after about one inch. Is that just a difference I will have to get used to with this master or does the clutch pedal need adjusted? Thanks.


Mine engages at the same height as it did before the installation. I got a spec 3 +.


----------



## SplitFire (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't update this thread. I'm sure you all don't need the answers to these questions anymore, but maybe someone else will come across it...

I actually paid someone to install it. For reference, they charged around $350.

I ordered the slave cylinder from tickperformance.com. 

As far as where the clutch engages...I assumed the shop that installed the master would have paid attention to the instructions. I ended up adjusting the travel of the clutch pedal myself. As the instructions say, you want to tighten the rod connecting the clutch pedal to the slave as much as possible in order to shorten the distance from the clutch pedal to the carpet. While the car is running and in gear, press the clutch pedal down and rev the engine. As long as the car does not roll forward while revving the engine, you should have it adjusted correctly.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i have one... the ls7 clutch i had got stiffer with it, however, my new Monster Stage 3 clutch is lighter... go figure

install is a pain, its so far down under the windshield/dash its hard to reach. i dropped a few things, and, i had to run to the local Harbor Frieght to buy some differant tools to try to get to it.

once its installed, adjustments are very quick and easy... i did notice that the switch for starting ( you know, push in the clutch to start) would not reach anymore, i fixed this with a paperclip inserted into the plug to make it think its pushed in all the time... now it starts without having to push in the clutch, whitch could be dangerous if you leave it in gear.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

motoristx said:


> now it starts without having to push in the clutch, whitch could be dangerous if you leave it in gear.


Old schoolers like myself got by for years before that so called 'safety feature' was introduced.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Old schoolers like myself got by for years before that so called 'safety feature' was introduced.


Yeah, back when ABS and traction control was done with your right foot and the seat of your pants!! :lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Old schoolers like myself got by for years before that so called 'safety feature' was introduced.


Haha. Yeah, I remember having my car lurching towards something when I forgot to push the clutch in


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Or popping the clutch to get the car started ( I think that's not possible on our cars, I haven't tried).


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BWinc said:


> Or popping the clutch to get the car started ( I think that's not possible on our cars, I haven't tried).


You can pop-start our cars. I've done it on a weak battery


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

A different thing every time. I couldn't on my '89 M5 Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

SplitFire said:


> I just drove my car after installing the Tick Performance master clutch cylinder and it feels like I'm driving a completely different car. Where the clutch used to engage about halfway through the amount of clutch pedal travel, it now engages after about one inch. Is that just a difference I will have to get used to with this master or does the clutch pedal need adjusted? Thanks.


Splitfire...two questions. 1)Why did you install the tick mastercylinder? 2)Did it help with high rpm shifts?


----------

